# Asking and Expecting



## LeeJUk (Aug 27, 2010)

And whatever you ask in prayer, you will receive, if you have faith.” - Matt 21:22

Whatever you ask in my name, this I will do, that the Father may be glorified in the Son. - John 14:13

In that day you will ask nothing of me. Truly, truly, I say to you, whatever you ask of the Father in my name, he will give it to you. - John 16:23

If you abide in me, and my words abide in you, ask whatever you wish, and it will be done for you. - John 15:7


To what extent should we expect to receive what we ask specifically for in prayer if we are walking with God in a proper way?


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 27, 2010)

Equal to the extent that it is His will.

1 John 5:14 Now this is the confidence that we have in Him, that if we ask anything *according to His will*, He hears us.


----------



## dudley (Aug 27, 2010)

*Most Richly Blessed*



rbcbob said:


> Equal to the extent that it is His will.
> 
> 1 John 5:14 Now this is the confidence that we have in Him, that if we ask anything *according to His will*, He hears us.



I agree with our PB brother Bob; "1 John 5:14 Now this is the confidence that we have in Him, that if we ask anything according to His will, He hears us."

I would like to add the following thought which is my own and an old prayer many may have seen before.

Sometimes we can pray for what we think we may need or want but sometimes our prayers are answered in a way we do not always understand. It is really a matter of continuing to have faith and hope when there is reason to have doubt and have despair. I always think of the following prayer which is said to have been found in the pocket of a confederate soldier who died on the battlefield in the war between the states ,the Civil war.

It allows me to think that there is sometimes a paradox or a contradiction in life that sometimes will make us think our prayers are not answered, when in fact they really are. Sometimes we have to accept what is given to us and trust in faith and in Christ alone.

Most Richly Blessed

I asked God for strength, that I might achieve, I was made weak that I might learn humbly to obey. 
I asked for health, that I might do greater things, I was given infirmity, that I might do better things. 
I asked for riches, that I might be happy, I was given poverty, that I might be wise. 
I asked for power, that I might have the praise of men, I was given weakness, that I might feel the need of God. 
I asked for all things, that I might enjoy life, I was given life, that I might enjoy all things. 
I got nothing I asked for--- but everything I had hoped for. Almost despite myself, my unspoken prayers were answered. I am, among all men, most richly blessed.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 27, 2010)

One thing that is abundantly clear from Scripture is that we have no right to demand anything from God. This is one thing that is wrong with Arminian influenced theology, the prosperity gospel, and others that focus on man's will rather than God's will.

We can, and are encouraged to tell him our heart, corrupted as our motives may be, and even to ask persistently. As a son in whom His Father delights.

We see through a glass darkly, and we cannot grasp, contain the infinite attributes of our God who is working all things together toward our good, and the end of the good pleasure of His will.

Yet we are, most assuredly, to ask, and keep on asking, knowing He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek Him.


----------

